

Thumbnail extraction on App Engine - julien
https://github.com/superfeedr/image-extrator

======
tantalor
Why not return a 301 so this service could be used directly by web browsers?

~~~
julien
I guess that could be an option. On our context, we would love to avoid that
all browsers ask for the image url.

~~~
tantalor
Agreed, it's not worthwhile to engage costly App Engine frontends for a
memcache lookup.

You could add (e.g.) varnish to cache the redirects.

------
robertocr
Why use BeautifulSoup when LXML is available on Google App Engine?

~~~
julien
Well, that's what's used in the Reddit library which we took as a starting
point... so we kept it :)

